# new labs need help



## tired girl (Aug 27, 2011)

free t4 0.76 0.61-1.12
tsh 0.59 0.270-4.20
tpo 125 <35

I've been on 50mcg levothyroxine for six weeks and
I started feeling much better about week 2.5 but about
week 4 I went right back to burning neck, so tired, gaining
weight, and brain fog. I return to endo this week. will
meds increased help?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tired girl said:


> free t4 0.76 0.61-1.12
> tsh 0.59 0.270-4.20
> tpo 125 <35
> 
> ...


Probably as your FT4 is below the mid-range of .86 as per the range given by your lab. It would be best if it where about 25% above the mid-range.

I would hate to see what your FREE T3 is like.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------

